# The Cellophane Delta Tail :3



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

This is George, my FAB cellophane delta. He has cute little marks all over his body. I know they are considered 'flaws' on cellophane, but I consider him unique and that's how I identify him! 

















Sorry- I don't have a good full body photo of him on this computer. I'll upload one later when I can get on my mom's laptop. Pleaaaasssee comment! 
P.S) Don't you think the silver crust on his gills are so weird?? He's perfectly healthy though... it just perplexes me O.0 
Also, I'll be uploading a few photos of my tank once I get my camera!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think all cellophanes may have that silver on the gills, I just got a cello ct and he has it, too. mine also has those same black marks! very pretty fish!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very pretty!! He looks alike like my old cellphane, Mellow. RIP buddy!!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

@ peaches - seriously? cool! 
@ Jayy- thanks!! 

BTW) Does anyone notice my amazing camera skills? XD


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

zelilaa said:


> @ peaches - seriously? cool!
> @ Jayy- thanks!!
> 
> BTW) Does anyone notice my amazing camera skills? XD


yeah, he looks a lot like yours! they both have those same big, dark eyes! and those _are_ some pretty good pics! what camera do you have?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, my Cello CT has a few little black marbly dots as well here and there....xD
And what a darling little boy!! Those are some of the cutest shots!! <333


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm actually not quite sure what kind of camera I have. In truth, it's my dad's camera. But I've adopted it as my own since I lost mine a few months ago XD I will let you know once I find it. But it's just a digital camera. It's not some speciall thousand dollar photography thingie! It's also a couple years old. But it works great. Thanks for the compliments :3 Imma go tell George what you said about him


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow what a beauty!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------

